# 2.0 fsi K04 unitronic boost hicup and flutter help!



## ruviol (Dec 6, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiQW...e_gdata_player

Please see my video above .I ve decided to find help somewhere else. Cause unitronics has not replied my message. And my mechanicstatesitsnormal.

I have a 2006 audi a3 2.0 fsi. Mods: downpipe, neuspeed intake, forge catch can, k04 turbo, s3 injectors, s3 intercooler, godspeed twintercooler, autotech fuel pump internals, bsh throtle body, awe dv relocation, forge dv, unitronic 2+,

My issue is. When accelerating gradually ( not flooring it ), in any gear , when going through 2900 -3800 rpms , the car starts building boost and I feel a drop in boost momentarily, followed by a raise in boost. Happens in all gears,causing in ocassions the car to jerk. If i floor it the drop in boost isntnoticeable,but at times I can hear a surge or flutter sound that goes away by 4000 rpms if floored

I need ur help! Ideas!. I ve also read threads about possible solution, where Apr states boost is too high at those revs. And Revo states tweaking wastegate solves. I had revo 2+ before going k04, never had hicup. Decided uni for k04.

I switched dv between from forge to rev b and still the same.

No codes! .


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Put your stock engine cover/intake back on and see what happens.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

There is likely nothing wrong. I have nearly the exact same setup. If you floor it at lower rpm's you will hear fluttery sounds as the waste gate opens to dump excessive boost. The k04 can build midrange boost way harder and faster than k03 so some has to be dumped. As rpm's climb past 4k it should just boost away and accelerate hard without these sounds.


----------



## ruviol (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. I bought the car with the neuspeed intake , so i dont have the stock one. The fluter is less noticeable after driving for a long time thus temp in florida is higher and i see boost go up to 23 and holding 20 to redline , instead of peak 25 and hold 22 when is colder. So it make sense about the flutter. But how about the video w boost drop. I think it might be the n75 attempting to control boost at such low rpms. 

I read sugestions of tweaking wastegate. My mechanic says not to touch wastegate. And so did another mechanic. 

Will forge wastegate improve?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

TBomb said:


> Put your stock engine cover/intake back on and see what happens.


This


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ruviol said:


> Thanks guys. I bought the car with the neuspeed intake , so i dont have the stock one. The fluter is less noticeable after driving for a long time thus temp in florida is higher and i see boost go up to 23 and holding 20 to redline , instead of peak 25 and hold 22 when is colder. So it make sense about the flutter. But how about the video w boost drop. I think it might be the n75 attempting to control boost at such low rpms.
> 
> I read sugestions of tweaking wastegate. My mechanic says not to touch wastegate. And so did another mechanic.
> 
> Will forge wastegate improve?


I have a stock intake/engine cover and filter...but not the scoop that mounts to the grille. Let me know if you're interested. :thumbup:


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

By any chance are you in central Florida? I also have an A3 FSI (APR sgt2). I want to go K04 but i want to ride in a k04 fsi before i jump into that setup.

I'm in Tampa. If your not too far, would it be possible to meet up to see how your car drives?


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Im surprised that you never heard back from Uni. They are all over helping me with my issue and it's not a software problem I'm working on. Try giving them a call. I spoke with a technician there yesterday for a bit. 

Have you done any logs to see what is going on in there?

I'm guessing that if you do a log of requested and actual boost along with waste gate duty cycle you will be able to see a better picture of what the computer is doing there. Maybe just to confirm the theories?


----------



## ruviol (Dec 6, 2011)

I am in Orlando and off tomorrow wednesday , if u wanna come down. Hit me up 4079680238.
As far as unitronics its been almost a month since i opened the support ticket. The only response from them was they would revise my file the next day I opened the ticket. My installer Axis motoring claims to not know what logs are needed!. I wrote unitronics to tell me what logs they need, and never responded. Both giving me the run around.
If i knew how to log and have the vagcom and knew what logs are needed. 
I might go see a different mechanic to help me run logs to send it to unitronic. I did call them a week ago and said to 'go ahead and resend the ticket and I ll be responded right away '


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

ruviol said:


> I am in Orlando and off tomorrow wednesday , if u wanna come down. Hit me up 4079680238.
> As far as unitronics its been almost a month since i opened the support ticket. The only response from them was they would revise my file the next day I opened the ticket. My installer Axis motoring claims to not know what logs are needed!. I wrote unitronics to tell me what logs they need, and never responded. Both giving me the run around.
> If i knew how to log and have the vagcom and knew what logs are needed.
> I might go see a different mechanic to help me run logs to send it to unitronic. I did call them a week ago and said to 'go ahead and resend the ticket and I ll be responded right away '


APR's website has good data on logging for troubleshooting.

I sometimes notice a very brief hesitation (and that's putting it strongly) around 2k when accelerating slowly, but nothing I am getting concerned about, car runs like raped ape and is overall very smooth. Just don't always like how fast my gas gauge drops when I put my foot in it!


----------



## ruviol (Dec 6, 2011)

today after disconnecting the battery for 30 min. i drove the car and problems are gone?, flutter is minimal, no more boost drop ( 5psi) when slowly accelerating.
Ambient temp was around 95 degrees, the car was, before and after the disconnect, within its operating temperature ( gauge halfway). 
I noticed the onset boost went up to 23 and hold at 22 to redline.
I am waiting for the car too cool down completely and try again.
I recall the problems didnt start until few days after k04 install and chipped.
I had my foot injured bad a couple of days after the installation and chipping, I could not fully press the gas pedal to the floor, only slightlty halfway, I drove the car like this for about 6 weeks. 
It might be a stupid question, but does the ecu learn the way i was driving and save those setting or someting???

Or is it the ambient temperature decreases my boost, and excess boost is what Ive had .


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

You are throttle boosting it, meaning when you do not floor it you can build more boost than you will if you simply floor it. I can peak about 5 psi more this way than it does when floored where it peaks at 21 psi. Also, when throttle boosting, when it is over specified, the slightest change in throttle position will cause the dv to quickly release the boost pressure. This is likely what you are experiencing. If you have logged the boost data and actual boost is more than 2 psi over specified (being sure to keep the throttle floored when logging), then you will need to adjust the w/g actuator. Takes about 30 minutes max.


----------



## ruviol (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks. It is true what u say about when flooring it peaks about 22 and holds about 19. 
When pressing the gas to 70% to 80%, boost goes as high as 26 holding at 22 and flutter occurs. 
My installer seems to not want to touch the wastegate, I took it to another mechanic who recommended to not mess with the wastegate. 
Do you suggest to move the actuator nut towards the end of rod or closer to the wastegate? 
half turns at a time?


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Just an idea, see my post here about recalls. I don't know if this affects your car or not, but what you describe sounds similar to what I experienced: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5775598-Recommend-you-don-t-wait-to-get-those-recalls-done


----------



## ruviol (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks. I dont thinks its related to those issues above listed. My car run fine with revo 2 before my k04 installation amd tune . 
After speaking w uni today , they have a revised file for me. 
I will visit unitronic dealer in miami, due to my installer Axis motoring locally will not want to see my car because I happened to give them bad reputation with this thread. After spending $$$ I just want my car to run properly and I am not satisfied with answers like : "its normal, and my car does the same thing" 

I will let you guys know after the reflash.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

If you are matching actual to specified, don't mess with it. Throttle boosting happens regardless, but if you need to drop the boost yes, towards the end of the actuator rod. One full turn will drop the boost approx. 1.5 psi but that varies. Towards the actuator valve will increase boost, yes. 

It's pretty easy to do. Get it up on stands and remove the drive shaft heat shield. If you can reach it without removing the drive shaft then go from there. Remove the retainer clip that is over the 2 nuts. Loosen the nut that is on the rod end side more than you expect to adjust the other. Make the adjustment you want with the inner nut and then tighten the outer nut. Replace the clip and heat shield, and check your boost data again. Get it up on the stands when cool...not fun or easy when hot.


----------



## ruviol (Dec 6, 2011)

Update! 
Yesterday I drove down to Miami and had my revised file loaded by Novitech tuning . 
I drove 260 miles and Its just perfect, no more issues , hicups, flutter ( might have heard a minimum unnoticeable during trip). 
It now peaks 23 holds at 20-21. Feels waaayy much stronger than before ( 25 peak, hold 22). 
Cant believe how much power was missing. Torque is present early by 2800 rpm and stronger. 
Acceleration is constant on all rpm range. 
I hope my "ecu adapting " does not mess it up now. 
THANKS A LOT DAVID @ UNITRONIC.:beer::beer:


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

That is awesome news. David is the man!


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

ruviol said:


> Update!
> Yesterday I drove down to Miami and had my revised file loaded by Novitech tuning .
> I drove 260 miles and Its just perfect, no more issues , hicups, flutter ( might have heard a minimum unnoticeable during trip).
> It now peaks 23 holds at 20-21. Feels waaayy much stronger than before ( 25 peak, hold 22).
> ...


Well, if it felt wrong it probably was, good to hear they resolved it. My car has slight hesitation off idle but nothing I felt needed to be fixed. However, at the racetrack I'm having issues with boost cuts. When driven very hard it occasionally cuts boost upshifting 4-5. Let off the gas for a second and then floor it again and boost comes back full. Uni said its a software fault but no ETA on a fix.


----------



## ruviol (Dec 6, 2011)

bostonaudi1 said:


> Well, if it felt wrong it probably was, good to hear they resolved it. My car has slight hesitation off idle but nothing I felt needed to be fixed. However, at the racetrack I'm having issues with boost cuts. When driven very hard it occasionally cuts boost upshifting 4-5. Let off the gas for a second and then floor it again and boost comes back full. Uni said its a software fault but no ETA on a fix.


Sorry to hear ur having issues. I am no expert but hesitation at idle I ve read its pcv related , do u have a catch can or pcv fix plate?. 
The issue i had was more like a 5 psi drop while gradually accelereting. Now aftet the reflash, its gone ., boost drops only if I stop pressing gas pedal. 
I havent felt fuel cuts howevet I havent pushed the car too fast.
Good luck


----------

